# Gigabyte 790FXT or MSI 790FX-GD70



## 3dsage (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm upgrading to an AM3 rig in the next week or so. I had my mind set on the Gigabyte 790FXT UD5H. Since it has everything I need and then some.

But then I found this board MSI 790FX-GD70 seems like a stout board, with tons of Ram setting tweaks.

Questions I have is what board seems to be better suited for high overclocks? Also what board would you guys recomend?

BTW I will be running a 720 B.E. 

I'm leaning towards the UD5P but the MSI board looks so promising.
MSI 790FX-GD70 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223
Gigabyte GIGABYTE GA-MA790FXT-UD5P http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128377
A nice review of the MSI http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-3737120.php


----------



## erocker (Mar 14, 2009)

I would recommend the DFi equivilent.  I've been loving my LP JR. 790GX with the 720 BE so far.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 14, 2009)

If DFI had an AM3 board with DDR3 support. I definately would, I decided to ditch DDR2 for DDR3.


----------



## keenan (Mar 15, 2009)

Get the gigabyte, great board, high sucsess rate on unlocking 720BE's with f3b bios


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 15, 2009)

Mmmm. That MSI board looks super sexy.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Mmmm. That MSI board looks super sexy.



Yes indeed

If I hadnt run into yesterday, I wouldve had to Gigabyte board on its way.

 I havent found much info on it yet. I know some dude on XS is getting the GD70 on Monday and hes testing it along with the UD5H with the 720B.E.
So I might just wait it out and see what results he gets.

@Keenan, I seen that. Alot of folks are having great results with that, but I really just want to hit 3.8-3.9Ghz for daily usage . If I can get that bonus core, that would be an awesome.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 15, 2009)

Why not the ASUS M4A79T? I would get that or the MSI 790FX.


----------



## rick22 (Mar 15, 2009)

I would go with DFI..Never had a MSI motherboard...........................and i never will


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Why not the ASUS M4A79T? I would get that or the MSI 790FX.



I really want a 790FX board, otherwise I would. I'm hoping the extra I pay for the FX over teh X or GX boards will be worth it.
Yeah but that MSI looks promising.

Plus i'm not to fond of the Heatsinks on the ASUS 

@Rick22 , so would I but they havent put any DDR3 boards out yet.
My DFI UT P35 with the E6300, was an awesome Combo, DFI has the Stoutest Bios's.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 15, 2009)

That is a 790FX. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131363&Tpk=M4A79t
Not that heatsinks matter anyway, the small one on my MSI board doesn't get hot at all.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 15, 2009)

^ I seen that one, but I dont like how they have the SATA ports. 

Plus for some reason I cant justify paying the extra price over the MSI or the Gigabyte.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 15, 2009)

Yea I understand. I'd grab the MSI, but that's just because I've had such terrible luck with Gigabyte.
And I like the look of the MSI more lol


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 15, 2009)

YEah i'm into how it looks also, that might be the decision breaker.

Im starting to lean towards the MSI now, the more I look at it. I just want to see if it performs also.


----------



## Polarman (Mar 15, 2009)

They should have made the MSI 790FX-GD70 with RED instead of blue. Looks pretty darn nice. Lots of features too!

Personnaly, i don't see any real advantage in a Quad PCIE board. I'm quite happy with a single fast card.


----------



## dimi80 (Mar 20, 2009)

go for the gigabyte better results to unlook the 4th core


----------



## JusTifiedd (Mar 21, 2009)

*hey*

hey, i have a sk939 mb of gigabyte, and i looking for an update, the processor will be phenomII x4 ...something, but regarding the motherboard, with MSI i had bad experience(useless BIOS), i would go for the gigabyte (more features in BIOS), or wait for asus "formula I" for AM3 thanx


----------

